# [solved] Probleme mit emerge hinter Proxy

## hoppel118

Hallo!

Hab mein Gentoo mit einer normalen DSL-Strippe gebaut. Doch nun möchte ich mit den PC in unser Firmennetz hängen, doch der Proxy lässt den "emerge"-Verkehr nicht zu, "emerge-webrsync" klappt auch nicht.

Meine /etc/make.conf sieht wie folgt aus:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#RSYNC_PROXY="http://www.proxy.de:8000"

HTTP_PROXY="http://www.proxy.de:8000"

FTP_PROXY="http://www.proxy.de:8000"

PROXY="http://www.proxy.de:8000"

ansonsten habe ich noch folgendes gemacht:

export RSYNC_PROXY="http://www.proxy.de:8000"

export PROXY="http://www.proxy.de:8000"

Das ganze sieht dann so aus:

```
michael@shorty ~ $ sudo emerge --sync

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.de.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.de.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.de.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-2, 'Name or service not known')

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.de.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3
```

```
michael@shorty ~ $ sudo emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080618

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080617

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080616

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080615

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080614

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080613

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080612

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080611

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080610

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080609

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080608

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080607

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080606

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080605

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080604

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080603

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080602

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080601

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080531

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080530

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080529

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080528

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080527

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080526

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080525

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080524

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080523

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080522

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080521

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080520

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080519

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080518

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080517

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080516

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080515

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080514

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080513

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080512

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080511

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080510

```

```
michael@shorty ~ $ sudo emerge-webrsync -v

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080618

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080618.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080618.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »de-mirror.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »de-mirror.org« nicht auflösen

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080618.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080618.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.uni-erlangen.de«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »ftp.uni-erlangen.de« nicht auflösen

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080617

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080617.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080617.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »de-mirror.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »de-mirror.org« nicht auflösen

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080617.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080617.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.uni-erlangen.de«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »ftp.uni-erlangen.de« nicht auflösen

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080616

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080616.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080616.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »de-mirror.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »de-mirror.org« nicht auflösen

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080616.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080616.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.uni-erlangen.de«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »ftp.uni-erlangen.de« nicht auflösen

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080615

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080615.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080615.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »de-mirror.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »de-mirror.org« nicht auflösen

--2008-06-19 14:56:10--  ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20080615.tar.bz2

           => `/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/portage-20080615.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.uni-erlangen.de«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »ftp.uni-erlangen.de« nicht auflösen

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20080614

```

Woran liegt das? Brauche dringend Hilfe.

Danke schonma!

Gruß

HoppelLast edited by hoppel118 on Fri Jun 20, 2008 6:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

verschoben ins deutsche Forum

siehe z.B. hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1290254.html#1290254

----------

## hoppel118

Danke erstmal, hab deinen Link durchgearbeitet, hat aber nichts geholfen. 

Ein Kollege hat mir den entscheidenden TIP gegeben. 

in der "/etc/wgetrc" muss folgendes aktiviert sein:

```
passive_ftp = on

http_proxy = http://www.proxy.de:8000/

ftp_proxy = http://www.proxy.de:8000/

use_proxy = on
```

Dann kam es zum MD5Sum-Fehler und es musste noch der Ordner "/var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/" gelöscht werden.

Nun läufts!

Greetz

----------

## apraxas

Das funktioniert durchaus auch in der make.conf - nur muss ftp_proxy und http_proxy dort auch kleingeschrieben werden. Spannend wird es erst, wenn man den Laptop dann andauernd in verschiedenen Umgebungen einsetzt ...

----------

